

Copyright, Fraud and Window Taxes (No, not that Windows) - tomh
http://www.oblomovka.com/wp/2008/08/07/copyright-fraud-and-window-taxes-no-not-that-windows/

======
cousin_it
_Copying as the tapping point for revenue redistribution, and correct
attribution and sourcing as a side-effect of that._

Brilliant formulation. I'd note that the attribution requirement needs to be
relaxed sometimes, too. It is a well known problem with the CC-BY family of
licenses when applied to art. Mark Pilgrim said it well at
<http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/03/05/cc-dogs> :

 _Now imagine that every time you upgraded your kernel and rebooted your Linux
box, you had to scroll through 741 lines of credits. 741 _additional_ lines of
credits, cumulatively. Creative Commons is fine for one-generation remixing.
But you quickly hit a wall, either from data degradation, or cumulatively
onerous license requirements, or some other damn thing._

